# Kohler SV540 Timing



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

A man brought me a Kohler SV540-0016 Serial 3627615493. He purchased a new short block from Sears. Had installed the engine but could not get it to start. I checked for spark, fuel to the cylinder (plug wet after cranking) verified fuel pump was working. Checked after fire solenoid, checked magneto gap, checked valve lash. Engine cranks good but will not start.

When I was checking the valves I noticed that the flywheel magnet was 180 degrees from the magneto at TDC. Should not the magnet be close to the coil at TDC? I asked the man if he had installed the flywheel with the key in the key way. He said yes. I put the engine back at TDC (on both strokes) and the piston is near the bottom of the stroke.

Someone please help me if my thinking is wrong, but it seems to me that someone at the factory did not align the timing marks when assembling the engine. Any thoughts, comments, or help on this will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Take the flywheel back off and check the key. If the customer did not torque the flywheel good, he could have sheared the key when he first tried to start it. You are correct the flywheel magnets should be close to the mag when the piston is near TDC or slightly before TDC.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 year. I needed that confirmation.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks 30 year. I needed that confirmation.


Well..... Did you get it figured out??? Hope it was just a sheared key.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Key was not sheared. Sears wanted the old one back and are sending a new one out. I won't be tearing into this one to actually see. I am sure though that the gears were not aligned properly. 
Thanks for the help.


----------

